# Schleierstaub



## sygera (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 
kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wir ich an schleierstaub zur herstellung von magieerfüllten froststoffballen komme? wird das entzaubert oder droppt das zeuch? 
danke für eure antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. Dezember 2008)

Wird entzaubert ... bis lvL 73 Items gibt es im Mittel 1,5 Stück ab LvL 74 gibt es im Schnitt 3,5 Stück. ... Gilt nur für grüne Items.

PS: Gibt Add Ons , welche Dir anzeigen, wo Zeugs herkommt. 

So long


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wird entzaubert ... bis lvL 73 Items gibt es im Mittel 1,5 Stück ab LvL 74 gibt es im Schnitt 3,5 Stück. ... Gilt nur für grüne Items.
> 
> PS: Gibt Add Ons , welche Dir anzeigen, wo Zeugs herkommt.
> 
> So long


Enchantrix heisst das Addon und zeigt auch noch zusätzlich bei Erzen aus, welche Edelsteine man raussondieren kann.


----------



## DJMadMax (6. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Enchantrix heisst das Addon und zeigt auch noch zusätzlich bei Erzen aus, welche Edelsteine man raussondieren kann.



Enchantrix ist cool, vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Achja, geniales Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab den Orcish Librarian sogar selbst ^^)

Cya, Mäxl


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

// offtopic
ja, dafür das es "nur" ein uncommon ist, is es dennoch sehr stark *find
wobei ich die guten alten cards vermisse.... die neuen haben weniger charme und so...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (8. April 2009)

enchantrix zeigt auch bei kräutern was da raus kommen kann^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Ascanius (29. April 2009)

Schleirstaub wird dir doch mittlerweile hinterhergeschnissen...
Auf meinem Realm mittlerweile nur noch 3-4g/Stck. wert.

Genau das selbe mit den kosmischen Essenzen... lohnt sich mittlerweile fast mehr die Grünen Sachen so ins ah zu stellen...


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

du glücklicher ^^

bei uns 10-20 g


----------



## Shrukan (2. Mai 2009)

ich mag auch mal dass die billiger werden...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. Mai 2009)

> Schleirstaub wird dir doch mittlerweile hinterhergeschnissen...
> Auf meinem Realm mittlerweile nur noch 3-4g/Stck. wert.



also für mich heißt hinterhergeschmissen was anderes^^


----------



## Heronimo (3. Juni 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> also für mich heißt hinterhergeschmissen was anderes^^



Jup. Zumal man 12 St für eine Tasche braucht...   *grml*


----------



## Raheema (10. Juni 2009)

jo richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal Zaubertuch machen geht auch ^^ 




aber dann brauch man trotzdem irgendwann wieder Schleierstaub grml -.- ^^


----------



## artic48 (22. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Enchantrix heisst das Addon und zeigt auch noch zusätzlich bei Erzen aus, welche Edelsteine man raussondieren kann.



Ich hab heute danach gesucht: Es heißt heute EnchantingSell


----------



## 19Chico73 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich stell mit meinem Juwe einfach aus den kleinen grünen WOTLK Steinen Sachen her und Diss die dann.

Schleierstaub und Essenzen ohne Ende, ab und an sogar Traumsplitter.


----------



## Bismark72 (21. Juli 2010)

Über Traumsplitter ärger ich mich immer... ^^

Schleistaub ca. 2G - aber nie nur eins drin, bei den höherlevelligen Items meist 4-7
Kosmische Essenzen ca. 14G - lohnt sich
Traumsplitter ca. 4G - und immer nur einer *ärgern*


----------

